# How dangerous are the Cavaliers offensively?



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

We all know about Lebron coming back to Cleveland now. We all know Lebron's strengths in regards to his ability to run an offense and make others around him better. I feel like this is huge for the Cavaliers, given that they don't really have anyone apart from maybe Dion Waiters who are truly capable of running an offense. They already have a very dangerous point/shooting guard scoring combo of Irving/Waiters, and I feel that, adding Lebron to that mix, you've got yourself a very dangerous scoring trio. 

I'm assuming that Andrew Wiggins will be starting out with the Cavaliers coming off the bench for either mainly Waiters at SG or Lebron at SF, since Waiters probably better suits the offensive game plan that Blatt will run, which I assume will involve quite a bit of three point shooting (although how much is uncertain). So with that said, you've got Irving at PG, Waiters at SG, Lebron at SF, and then you have Tristian Thompson, a good downlow scorer with a good tear drop and hook shot who is very quick and could find himself in an open area for Lebron to pass to (and also a decent offensive rebounder), and Varejao, a guy who has developed a decent mid range jump shot with decent passing abilities and has had great chemistry with Irving and Waiters. And don't even get me started with his offensive rebounding.

How dangerous is this Cavaliers team offensively, just going off of this starting five alone? We don't know what the rest of the team will look like yet, but just off of this alone, how much potential does this Cavaliers team have?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> We all know about Lebron coming back to Cleveland now. We all know Lebron's strengths in regards to his ability to run an offense and make others around him better. I feel like this is huge for the Cavaliers, given that they don't really have anyone apart from maybe Dion Waiters who are truly capable of running an offense. They already have a very dangerous point/shooting guard scoring combo of Irving/Waiters, and I feel that, adding Lebron to that mix, you've got yourself a very dangerous scoring trio.
> 
> I'm assuming that Andrew Wiggins will be starting out with the Cavaliers coming off the bench for either mainly Waiters at SG or Lebron at SF, since Waiters probably better suits the offensive game plan that Blatt will run, which I assume will involve quite a bit of three point shooting (although how much is uncertain). So with that said, you've got Irving at PG, Waiters at SG, Lebron at SF, and then you have Tristian Thompson, a good downlow scorer with a good tear drop and hook shot who is very quick and could find himself in an open area for Lebron to pass to (and also a decent offensive rebounder), and Varejao, a guy who has developed a decent mid range jump shot with decent passing abilities and has had great chemistry with Irving and Waiters. And don't even get me started with his offensive rebounding.
> 
> *How dangerous is this Cavaliers team offensively, just going off of this starting five alone? We don't know what the rest of the team will look like yet, but just off of this alone, how much potential does this Cavaliers team have?*


I'll say only this: by your hypothesis, the Cavs will have a #1 Draft pick riding pine. That's how much potential the Cavs have.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I said it another thread, but Waiters has to get traded for this team to thrive.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Well turning a 33 win team with absolute no play-off experience is no easy task. No one on that team plays defense either besides Lebron. A trade for Love is key for Cavs to make noise in playoffs, If they can keep Wiggins while doing that...That would put Cavs in great shape. I think Wiggins can turn into something special under Lebron's wing. 

Key is to acquire Love and trade away Waiters and Bennet.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I said it another thread, but Waiters has to get traded for this team to thrive.


Yup. They should see if Brooklyn is willing to part with their Plumlee, or if Minnesota would give up Dieng to get him. I know it's tough to trade the fourth pick in one draft for a teens-twenties pick in the subsequent, much weaker draft, but they need Waiters off the team and a serviceable center coming in.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

BKN loves Plumlee, no reason why they would not. No one loves Waiters, except for Dion Waiters.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Pyrex said:


> Well turning a 33 win team with absolute no play-off experience is no easy task. *No one on that team plays defense either besides Lebron.* A trade for Love is key for Cavs to make noise in playoffs, If they can keep Wiggins while doing that...That would put Cavs in great shape. I think Wiggins can turn into something special under Lebron's wing.
> 
> Key is to acquire Love and trade away Waiters and Bennet.


What?? Varejao, a former all defensive second team member, and Thompson don't play defense?

You don't watch a lot of Cavaliers games do you?



RollWithEm said:


> I said it another thread, but Waiters has to get traded for this team to thrive.


Why?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Why?


Because he's a bench-level combo guard who has convinced himself he's a starter. Unless he gets his head on straight and accepts 24 minutes a night off the pine, he will be a cancer for this team.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Because he's a bench-level combo guard who has convinced himself he's a starter. Unless he gets his head on straight and accepts 24 minutes a night off the pine, he will be a cancer for this team.


He's 22 years old dude. The guy is already a 16 PPG player at this age, while spending most of last season coming off the bench btw. 

IF he's not capable of being a starter right now, he will be soon enough. He has a lot of potential. You can't just trade away a guy like this who could potentially improve and become a very valuable player for you.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Waiters scored 15.9 points per game on 14.2 field goal attempts. There's a word for this, but it's not very flattering.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

XxIrvingxX said:


> What?? Varejao, a former all defensive second team member, and Thompson don't play defense?
> 
> You don't watch a lot of Cavaliers games do you?
> 
> ...


He was all-defensive 4 years ago, and he can't even stay on the court anymore...seems to me you're the one that hasn't watching his own team.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

XxIrvingxX said:


> He's 22 years old dude. The guy is already a 16 PPG player at this age, while spending most of last season coming off the bench btw.
> 
> IF he's not capable of being a starter right now, he will be soon enough. He has a lot of potential. You can't just trade away a guy like this who could potentially improve and become a very valuable player for you.


He's got JR Smith/Jamal Crawford potential. No question. Dynamite bench scorer-type. He's not as good a prospect as Wiggins. No reason to stunt the kid's development for a bench guy.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

I remember the hype around the Heat being the greatest offensive juggernaut we have seen following the signing of the big three. It certainly didn't go down that way - their half court offense was terrible for long stretches of their time together.

In transition they were absolutely brilliant though. Spoelstra did a brilliant job of getting their buy in on the defensive end too. Offense can come and go - but that defence was there for the entire four years (save for the first month and final fortnight).

Looking forward to seeing how the Cavs work in the half court.....


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Pyrex said:


> He was all-defensive 4 years ago, and he can't even stay on the court anymore...seems to me you're the one that hasn't watching his own team.


Both of those points are completely irrelevant to what's actually going on while they're on the court. And I watch more cavs game than anyone here on this site, Varejao not only plays defense but he does it very well. 

And Irving is still underrated defensively here damn it! (why won't anyone believe me ;()


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Waiters scored 15.9 points per game on 14.2 field goal attempts. There's a word for this, but it's not very flattering.


Bradley Beal scored 17.1 points on 15.7 shots per game. Kemba Walker scored 17.7 points a night on 15.7 shots per game. Hell, John Wall scored 19.3 points on 16.3 shots.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Because he's a bench-level combo guard who has convinced himself he's a starter. Unless he gets his head on straight and accepts 24 minutes a night off the pine, he will be a cancer for this team.





RollWithEm said:


> He's got JR Smith/Jamal Crawford potential. No question. Dynamite bench scorer-type. He's not as good a prospect as Wiggins. No reason to stunt the kid's development for a bench guy.


so by "bench level guard" who should accept 24 minutes a night, you mean a regular 6th man of the year candidate who actually plays 30+ every game? that's what i'm getting for your player comparisons anyway.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dion Waiters doesn't come across as Teammate of the Year, and his first two years weren't any more impressive than O.J. Mayo's first two. Priobably less so, honestly.

I'm reserving judgment until I see what he can do on a winning team. Seems like that if he doesn't fall in line behind LeBron, he'll be shipped off to another job squad anyway.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> so by "bench level guard" who should accept 24 minutes a night, you mean a regular 6th man of the year candidate who actually plays 30+ every game? that's what i'm getting for your player comparisons anyway.


Don't confuse what he is with what he has the potential to be one day. Reread those posts.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Am I really supposed to be impressed by a scoring/combo guard averaging just under 16 ppg on a shitty team? Puts him in the company of guys like Jordan Crawford, Marcus Thornton, Rodney Stuckey.


----------



## JumpinOutDaGym (May 24, 2014)

hobojoe said:


> Am I really supposed to be impressed by a scoring/combo guard averaging just under 16 ppg on a shitty team? Puts him in the company of guys like Jordan Crawford, Marcus Thornton, Rodney Stuckey.


*Cough* Swaggy P too


----------

